# Propeller repair in Pensacola?



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Somehow, I threw my zinc trim tab on my lower unit today. Seems that on the way out, it hit and bent one of my blades on my stainless prop. What is the recommended shop to take the prop to be repaired? Thanks


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i need one also


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

prop shop at the end of Pace I think it is? Over by the chico bridge..


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

wld1985 said:


> prop shop at the end of Pace I think it is? Over by the chico bridge..


That's Accuprop, good people.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prop fixxin'*

The prop shop on Navy Blvd. next to NAPPA. 455 0060


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Prop Shop on Navy Blvd.*

Mr. Bill Mathews, owner of the Prop Shop, has been fixing props for many years.

Tom


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Accu-prop is the only folks I let work on mine


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Bill Mathews at the Prop Shop. 4550060
FYI, I'll bet you hit something that took out your zinc as opposed to the zinc taking out your prop. Either way though take it to Bill. He will do it right and for a fair price.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I took it to the Prop Shop.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Just curious as to motor brand are you running?


----------



## Hooken1up (Apr 28, 2020)

biggamefishr said:


> Accu-prop is the only folks I let work on mine
> [/QUOTE
> I used to go to accutron, but
> I tried calling Accutron and got the screechy beep followed by we're sorry, this # is no longer . . .
> ...


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

They went out of business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

